# Stolen Lange Watches from New York City Lange Boutique - Serial Numbers



## CFR

Please look for the 13 watches below. They were stolen from the NYC Lange boutique. If any of these watches surface, please discreetly notify Lange (you can PM me for Lange contact info). For serial numbers of other stolen Langes, click the "Stolen Lange Watches" tab at http://goo.gl/vWFC7Q.


----------



## wintershade

CFR said:


> Please look for the 13 watches below. They were stolen from the NYC Lange boutique. If any of these watches surface, please discreetly notify Lange (you can PM me for Lange contact info). For serial numbers of other stolen Langes, click the "Stolen Lange Watches" tab at http://goo.gl/vWFC7Q.
> 
> 
> View attachment 12715147


Wow, that's crazy. Last week I nearly decided to buy that black 1815 Chronograph but my wife talked me out of it, urging me to sleep on it because she likes the Boutique edition more (and thinks $50K is crazy money to spend on a watch). There's definitely a "it could have been my watch" feeling here, as I likely wouldn't have been able to pick it up until after the New Year but was planning to pay in full to hold it. Just crazy... I wonder how does Lange take care of those people who paid for the watches, but they were holding on to them for in person pick-up? My heart goes out to any forum members who might have been impacted.... And I'll definitely keep my eyes peeled for case-numbers, as I've been hoping a 2nd hand black 1815 Chrono would hit the market at a better price.....


----------



## MrBlahBlah

This is really terrible - I’ll keep an eye out for sure. I hope the perpetrators are caught and the timepieces recovered. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Z3ke

ugh this makes me sick, and the lange 1 platinum 38mm is one of my grails.


----------



## wintershade

Assuming this watches are recovered by Lange, would you buy them from the boutique? Is there risk that resale will be harder down the line?


----------



## mizzy

I think some of these watches are recovered (confiscated) in Belgrade Airport last week...

(FOTO) NA BEOGRADSKOM AERODROMU ZAPLENJENI SATOVI OD 300.000 DOLARA: ?vercer ih sakrio u toster, pa mislio da ga ne?e provaliti | Crna Hronika | Kurir

Check out pictures no.1, no.4 and no.5!


----------



## Azizu

i love this thread where we can check some of the serial numbers of stolen watches, it would be great if there was like a universal website where we as buyers could validate the legitimacy of a watch and make sure it is not stolen.


----------



## laza80

mizzy said:


> I think some of these watches are recovered (confiscated) in Belgrade Airport last week...
> 
> (FOTO) NA BEOGRADSKOM AERODROMU ZAPLENJENI SATOVI OD 300.000 DOLARA: ?vercer ih sakrio u toster, pa mislio da ga ne?e provaliti | Crna Hronika | Kurir
> 
> Check out pictures no.1, no.4 and no.5!


Yes, it looks like the stolen watches from NY boutique. Reference numbers are from the OP table. Amazing detective work!


----------



## bloody watches

That sounds like an app in development ??


Azizu said:


> i love this thread where we can check some of the serial numbers of stolen watches, it would be great if there was like a universal website where we as buyers could validate the legitimacy of a watch and make sure it is not stolen.


----------



## JayLecoe

What happened to the thieves?


----------



## JayLecoe

Did they get punished or not?


----------



## captainscott

I doubt it.


----------



## Azizu

I hope that at least the goods were recovered. Such a shame that we lose those watches forever.
I wounded if they would appear in one of the Federal seized assets auction? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Azizu

bloody watches said:


> That sounds like an app in development ??


I so wish someone would create that app

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## JFerraro819

sorry to hear. anything come of it?


----------



## tsuarez_1999

so all the watches were recovered?


----------

